# Bulking Biceps



## LITTLEME (Mar 29, 2005)

WHAT IS EVERYONE'S FAVORITE EXERCISE FOR BICEPS FOR BULKING? :thinking:


----------



## stussy (Mar 29, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> WHAT IS EVERYONE'S FAVORITE EXERCISE FOR BICEPS FOR BULKING? :thinking:



Good ol' preacher curls


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> WHAT IS EVERYONE'S FAVORITE EXERCISE FOR BICEPS FOR BULKING? :thinking:



Seated dumbell curls followed immediately by seated hammer curls.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 29, 2005)

Preachers with a twist.  Duck your head so that your chin is resting on the pad.  Curl the bar up and behind your neck.  Squeeze the shit out of your biceps at the top.  You won't believe the size of your arms right after you complete 4 sets of these bad boys.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

I love preachers.  I also do seated dumbell curls on an incline bench immediatly after my preacher set.  I also like to use one of the sides of a cable cross over stack, with the ez curl bar attachment.  You can really squeeze it at the top like Blackbird suggested.  Awsome for size!


----------



## Nomad (Mar 29, 2005)

For direct Arm Work-Heavy dumbell or barbell curls

don't forget that barbell rows & chin ups can add serious size as well- it always cracks me up to see how many people do cable type curls/etc.  

my .02


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

nomad05 said:
			
		

> For direct Arm Work-Heavy dumbell or barbell curls
> 
> don't forget that barbell rows & chin ups can add serious size as well- it always cracks me up to see how many people do cable type curls/etc.
> 
> my .02




What's wrong with that?  They are only part of my routine, but they work Bro!  I use them because I can really concentrate on form.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 29, 2005)

Fjay- don't get me wrong cable curls (concentration,etc) have their place but I dont think trainees (esp new ones) use enough compound + heavy lifts.  When I think back of how much volume I did in HS & college (thanks to the mags) I cringe.  I see guys doing 25 sets for biceps (straigh bar curls, then dumbell curls, then cable etc.) they have very little size to begin with-  Thats what I was referring to-

Its similar to diet, new trainees want the quick supplement fix (creatine, n02, hmb or the new micellar/casein/whey 120% more powerful protein.) while their diet is crap...or they just arent eating enough whole foods. Again most of these ideas are driven into our domes by the mags (every mag has its own supplement line or at least used to- i don't read em anymore)

sorry for the rant-...if cables work for you u then keep it up-


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

nomad05 said:
			
		

> Fjay- don't get me wrong cable curls (concentration,etc) have their place but I dont think trainees (esp new ones) use enough compound + heavy lifts.  When I think back of how much volume I did in HS & college (thanks to the mags) I cringe.  I see guys doing 25 sets for biceps (straigh bar curls, then dumbell curls, then cable etc.) they have very little size to begin with-  Thats what I was referring to-
> 
> Its similar to diet, new trainees want the quick supplement fix (creatine, n02, hmb or the new micellar/casein/whey 120% more powerful protein.) while their diet is crap...or they just arent eating enough whole foods. Again most of these ideas are driven into our domes by the mags (every mag has its own supplement line or at least used to- i don't read em anymore)
> 
> sorry for the rant-...if cables work for you u then keep it up-



I hear you bro.  For me, It's all about quality in the gym more than quantity.  But you are right, you have to go heavy if you want to increase.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

preacher and incline dumbell curls.  straight bar curls too.  i can't narrow it down to one, but if i had to....preacher.  with these three, i've gained 2 inches at week 6

i'm talking about my arms


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> preacher and incline dumbell curls.  straight bar curls too.  i can't narrow it down to one, but if i had to....preacher.  with these three, i've gained 2 inches at week 6
> 
> i'm talking about my arms



I'll tell you, nothing gets my bi's burning like incline dumbells!


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 29, 2005)

i use whatever works the best for me so somedays its strictly cable movements and others its dumbells and straight bar curls.  i have never had a problem with  getting results when using cables.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

after getting a good bi workout from my back routine (deads, latpulldown, and rows) i hit it with some dumbell curls and hammer curls


----------

